# Largest Print Area POD



## CapoL (Sep 11, 2021)

I’m looking to make bootleg style vintage T-shirts that have those huge prints. 12x16 is way too small to fulfill this. I found this image on google that depicts what it should look like. Are there any PODs that can fulfill this. I know AOP can do it. Are there any cotton AOP / sublimation print on demand solutions? And are there any DTG POD solutions that can fulfill this?


----------

